

Show HN: an NYC content aggregator I put together around Jan 2011 - par
http://dailysquash.com/
What do you think? I've often thought about cleaning it up.
======
rorrr
I don't see myself using this. It's such a bizarre collection of feeds, it
doesn't make any sense to me.

~~~
par
Thanks for the feedback. It was mostly a pet project just to play with certain
technologies, but I wanted to show HN anyway. :)

